
amdcheck-loader for webpack released. Uses AST to optimizes AMD modules - mehdishojaei
https://github.com/mehdishojaei/amdcheck-loader
======
mehdishojaei
It depends on amdextract (core of grunt-amdcheck and gulp-amdcheck).

